# Can you overdose on Hylands?



## earthmamma (Dec 27, 2005)

Probably a silly question, but I'm relying mainly on Hylands teething tablets to get through Indi's teething. I was just wondering if this is ok or if there's too much of a good thing. Now, I'm not going crazy or anything and giving tons of tablets, but there have been days when I've gone over the recommended limit. Should I back off of them? I just hate to give Tylenol if I can avoid it, and they work so well. I just got the gel and have been using it too. Any thoughts?


----------



## liki (Jul 7, 2006)

:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My understanding is that you can not OD on homeopathics.

-Angela


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

My understanding with homeopathics is that if you "overdose" you may just show symptoms of the cure. For example, dd got into the cabinet and ate over 1/2 a bottle of nux vomica one day... later she puked all over the interior of my mom's truck.









Much safer IMO than od'ing on tylenol. I would still try to stay within the recommended amount. Best wishes with the teething- we love the tablets.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

It's impossible to OD on homeopathy









However, if you give too often, you may see an aggravation of symptoms. That's not going to be a big deal when using Hyland's because the remedies are in such a low potency. If you did see an aggravation, it would probably be very mild and not last long. An aggravation will also not hurt anything, it's just irritating in the short term. To avoid an aggravation, just give the tabs when they are needed and not when baby seems fine.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a friend whose DD ate a whole bottle of teething tablets-- they called poison control, and were told not to worry you can't OD on them!


----------



## SarahA (Jul 8, 2006)

Great question thanks for asking I have been wondering the same thing. My dd is also taking the tabs and gel. I thinks the lable on the gel is kinda funny "Apply to gums as necessary" it doesn't state an amount or anything but the tabs have specific directions "2 tabs every six hours..." I wonder about the gel my dd does a lot of licking, I wonder how much actually stays where its needed, kwim.


----------



## earthmamma (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone!! I didn't figure you could OD, but always better safe than sorry. Good to know not to give them when there aren't any symptoms too. Thanks again!!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Actually not being able to OD on homeopathic remedies is a very common misconception. You most definitely can. And as BBM said you (or your child) will begin to proove the remedy. (I have OD'd my DD on her constitutional remedy on more than a few occasions and it has not been pretty.







)

The other thing to know is that Hyland's are a combination remedy and most classically-trained homeopaths advise against combination remedies as it can be very overwhelming for the vital force to process so many different remedies at one time.

Chamomilla is the remedy of choice for teething, and babies, who are fresh from the Source and are therefore more energy than matter, do best with higher potencies (generally 200C).


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
I have a friend whose DD ate a whole bottle of teething tablets-- they called poison control, and were told not to worry you can't OD on them!

That is because the FDA does not acknowledge homeopathics as containing anything. Remedies are made by succussing matter in water until it is diluted beyond avogadro's number (no longer containing any physical matter of the original substance). The remedy contains only the energy or the vital force of the original substance.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I think the bottle says to limit it to 12 tablets a day. Since the amount in there is so small, I bet it would take a lot more than that to have any problems.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefoot mama* 
just give the tabs when they are needed and not when baby seems fine.

I found doing the opposite was the only way to keep the Hyland's working. When I KNEW she was teething and uncomfortable I just kept giving them to her, because if I stopped she would be misserable again, and it would take a few doses to get her back to feeling better.

I started out with 3 tablets, and then gave 1 every hour or so. I deffinitly went over the "12 in day" recommendation, and she was fine.


----------



## audy82 (Oct 11, 2006)

My 2 year old son just ate a whole bottle of hylands colic tabs! I found this article while searching online for over dose information. I called my pediatrician who looked it up. He said a 10 lbs baby would have to eat 6 bottles to overdose. Hope this helps any one else who has this problem in the future!


----------

